# My Picky Shiba Inu



## Shenten (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello! 

Bailey is our 11 month old Shiba Inu. Over the past few months we've kept her on a 2 times a day feeding schedule. Once at 8 AM and again at 6 PM. Normally she would eat most of her food and we would leave what was left so she could munch on until her 2nd meal. It was going well up until last week. Now she barely touches any food she gets. 

We've tried several different foods and nothing seems to work. She'll do what we've called the "snub rub". When presented with the food she takes a whif, has a bite or two, then rubs her nose on the floor in front of the bowl. I don't know if we should switch her to adult food, try different food brands, or what. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!

John & Amanda


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogs will never ever starve themselves! 

1. what type of food?

2. You can change the protein source to something different 

3. do you give treats at times if so how many? could he possibly be getting too many?

4. does pup seem to have any medical issues that would make him stop eating?

5. Have you tried putting any wet food in the dry? variety is nice! You can also if you want put warm water to moisten the food if you like.

6. pups not in the garbage at all sometimes better stuff in there haha! I have caught mine ready to pounce on the leftovers!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Picky eaters are created, not born. 

Sounds like some tough love might be in order. Wags is correct, a dog will not starve itself in the presence of food.

I would put the food down at dinner time. Leave it for 15 minutes, and don't make a fuss. Don't conjole her to eat. Just be neutral.

After 15 minutes, if she hasn't started to eat, pick up the food (again, staying neutral) and put it away until the next feeding time.

Do not offer ANYTHING to eat other than her regular meals. Remember, you want her to be hungry when you feed her.

Good luck! And welcome! I'd love to see some pictures. Shiba Inu's are gorgeous!


----------



## Shenten (Jan 31, 2011)

First off I want to say thank you for your time and responses! This is the first time I've owned a dog that didn't inhale any and all food in it's immediate area! I grew up around Pitbulls and Labs, which have always been giant teddy bears so this is brand new territory for me!

1) We feed her a mixture of Nature's Best dry dog food and Pedigree Little Champions (A mixables, wet food). That's usually for her first meal. Her dinnner consists of the same dry food with Max Puppy wet food.

2) Any suggestions?

3) We don't give her treats very often throughout the day. Maybe a few here and there for obedience training, but even then she's picky about treats and will only perform commands if she feels the treat is worthwhile. (Apparently, from what my fiance has researched that's incredibly common for Shiba's because they're incredibly cat-like in their behaviors/eating habits.)

4) Nope. Bailey is healthy and happy! Granted, stubborn and picky. She's got a perfectly clean bill of health.

5) that's what we do now. Eventually I'd like to switch to only dry food, but that doesn't seem like an option with Shibas >_<

6) Nope! She actually hates garbage...In fact, she hates anything that's dirty in general. She stays clear of garbage, which I always thought was odd!


Also, I've added pictures of Bailey to an album in my profile. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/shenten-albums-bailey.html

I hope that link works!


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Well no wonder she's not eating her food -- you're feeding Science Diet Nature's Best and Pedigree canned food - yuck & double yuck.

Take a look at the web-site Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Check out the 5 & 6 star foods.

Also do a search for the food you are currently feeding, you will be shocked.

Science Diet and Pedigree are both full of by-products, and meats of an unidentifiable source -- for example, if an ingredient is listed as meat-by-product, it could be anything from pressure cooked road kill, to euthanized cats and dogs. I am dead serious. My husband used to work on a large feed lot out west, and their sick cows that died, well they had a contract with Purina, and sometimes the cows would lay there dead for days, rotting in the hot sun, and be full of maggots. Someone would eventually come out to get the animal, and it would be made into dog and cat food. 

My dad has had Shiba Inu's for the past 20 years and he's never had issues with any of his being picky, what-so-ever. He feeds them a good quality, grain-free food though.

I feed my dogs Acana and Taste of the Wild. Taste of the Wild is a little more readily available and less expensive than the Acana. Stores like Tractor Supply & Co. and Pet Supplies Plus carry the TOTW, where Acana is only going to be carried at smaller specialty pet stores. My vet actually carries Acana, but he's the only vet around that doesn't carry the Purina, Science Diet, Royal Canin, and Eukanuba prescription foods -- you know, the ones that are like $100 for a 20 lb. bag?

For what it's worth, never ask your vet for advice regarding what to feed your dog, either. They receive less than 10 hours of education regarding canine nutrition, and what they do learn is sponsored by companies like Science Diet. They get big incentives from selling that disgusting food. Some holistic vets have studied and understand canine nutrition but I'd say a good 99% of vet's just have no clue.

Sorry if my post came across as being harsh or mean, but knowing what I know now -- I am absolutely repulsed by the pet food you can buy at the grocery store, or Wal-mart, and I feel bad for the dogs who eat it everyday. I'm sure once you're aware of these things, you'll feel the same way too, and wished that you would have known about it sooner. Atleast that's how I felt.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

1.~I'm not a fan of what your feeding either! I'd go with the suggestion of getting a better quality food and slowly transition the dog. But slow is the key. the suggestion of going to the dog food analysis is good. There's Orijen, acana, fromm, wellness core just suggestions for you. And these are much better foods than what your feeding!

2.~ Lamb, Beef, Buffalo, duck, chicken, turkey, fish, eggs that you put in the food with the shells nicely crushed the whole egg with the shell.

3.~ cat like hmm offer some fishy treats! There are some yummy treats out there! 

4.~ From her pics she looks absolutely wonderful and she's gorgeous by the way!!!

5.~Then she's getting the best options!!!!! I would get a good type brand wet food also!

6.~ that's so good! I have two labs the garbage is up but if its down UGH! Have to make sure its up for sure! Labs yikes they can eat I think mine think they are goats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:becky:

Well I think if you go with a better dry food and ~remember you can get samples you don't have to buy a big bag and feel stuck with it~ also coupons~ try different ones and see what she likes best ~trail and error~ I go to my mom and pop stores and get samples! Also try different wet foods that are of a higher quality! You will be amazed at how much they like these!


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Great post, Wags! And you were much more tactful than I was.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That was too cute! I needed a smile after digging my way out of my home with this horrible snow storm!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Aw, glad I could brighten your day. We've been hit with that nasty ice and snow as well, YUCK! My job was closed today because of the weather but I'm supposed to go in tomorrow, not looking forward to the drive at ALL! Hope you're keeping warm.


----------

